# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشکل قبل اجرا

## lord_viper

با سلام
من یه کامپوننت نوشتم که تو propertyهاش حالت active گزاشتم وقتی کامپوننت رو رو فورم میندازم وخاصیت active رو true میکنم قبل از runکردن پروژه کدهاش اجرا میشه از چه دستوری استفاده کنم تا قبل از اجرا این مشکل پیش نیاد
با تشکر

----------


## technic

در FormCreate  مقدار دهی کن 
 *.active:=True ;

----------


## vcldeveloper

قبل از Active کردن کامپوننت (در سورس کامپوننت) چک کنید که در حالت Designing نباشید:
if not csDesigning in ComponentState then
//Activate the component

----------

